# Mold in Humidor. How to i fix this?



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Ok, so maybe I didnt get as great of a deal as I thought at the sale today.

When i got home I was able to really closely examine my purchase. It turn out that there is what appears to be some mold growth underneath the lid of the box. Ok, not cool... but I'm sure this can be taken care of. Its in a not to big of an area and is on the ouside of the seal,but i still want it gone.

How to i get this stuff removed so I cant even tell it was ever there, and how do I sanitize it to make sure it is not comming back?

Here is a pic. You can see the mold as being the darkness in that left corner there.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I had a little in my box when I got it too. As others here have mentioned, a good cleaning with some everclear (or very strong other non-flavored/scented alcohol) should kill anything there. Then let it dry and season away. 

Good luck with it. where are the pics of the rest of the box? Looks pretty nice from just the corner shot.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

In my other thread about a good morning at the CI superstore. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...93462-great-morning-cis-superstore-today.html Its a real nice box. Two half trays on top whith the perferated bottom to allow of air circulation.

Will the everclear be able to scrub it away from the surface or just kill it? Is this not as big of a deal as Im making it out to be? Im a little crazy about these things. lol


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

This according to most sources I have read:

"If your humidor definitely has genuine mold, you will need to remove all your cigars and carefully brush out the mold. Wipe the humidor down thoroughly with a tiny bit of isopropyl alcohol. (Don't use too much as the alcohol can ruin your humidor but in a situation like this, you need to clean your humidor thoroughly and ensure that it's free of mold particles which is why alcohol is necessary.) Replace or disinfect your humidifiers thoroughly and let your humidor sit for a week with a fully charged humidifier. After that, check if mold has come back. If mold has returned, repeat the cleaning process. If there's no mold, you can safely return all the uninfected cigars back to the humidor."


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Can't say that I can see the troubled area from your picture, but like Gary said, brush it out, and wipe it down with alcohol or everclear. 

If it came with a humidifier that has the green crap in it I would chuck that also. Get yourself some beads or kitty litter and season it properly. Search seasoning your humidor and follow Herf and Turfs directions. Good luck Brother!! :ss


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

strange that it's the outside of the seal, must have been in a damp warehouse somewhere. If all those don't get it out, I'm sure a light sanding will do the trick!


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

^^^ Yeah, thats what I am thinking. Damp storage. Maybe it was on the slow on the way over.

I dont use that green stuff. That stuff is dangerous and grows mold faster than anything ive ever seen. I have a half of pound of the heartfelt laying around though that will do the trick just fine.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Wipe it down with 90% alcohol or ever-clear.


----------



## FmGrowIt (Apr 29, 2011)

Take this for what it's worth...

I had a bad lid on a barrel of Perique and the mold got to the leaf. Not wanting to do anything to ruin the leaf, I researched how to remove the mold and kill the spores. There are many ways to kill mold, but very few ways to kill it and not hurt the tobacco too. Mold needs the proper conditions to grow in. Unfortunately, the bacteria needed to ferment my leaf needs almost the same conditions. Mold can not grow on anything with a high ph...7 being neutral. The way I settled on was to use a solution of baking soda and water. Baking soda has a ph of 8.1. I sprayed the mold with 1 T. to 1 cup of water. The mold was killed and the leaf was undamaged. Baking soda also will penetrate wood fibers and kill mold below the surface. Baking soda also acts as a bleaching agent and can help remove any staining left behind on the wood. 

Baking soda also acts as a deodorizer which is helpful in removing the moldy smell left from severe mold problems. For a severe mold problem, I'd recommend Borax though. With a ph of 9, not much gets past Borax.

Borax is 100% natural and is also used as an insecticide, herbicide and fungicide. Borax has no chemical smell and it is a natural detergent as well. Like baking soda, the residue left behind will also prevent mold from growing again on the treated area.

Just my 2¢...one step closer to invisible doors.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

^^^ This is interesting as well. If the mold does not come off easy with the alcohol, i may give this a try on the affected area. Then go over the whole box lightly with the alcohol.


----------



## FmGrowIt (Apr 29, 2011)

Use a toothbrush and scrub the area lightly. There is a slight abrasiveness to the baking soda, so don't be too aggressive.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't see it....but everclear will do the trick!


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

My wiping it it possible to push some mold onto the pores, thats why i would use a vacuum cleaner with a built in brush to suck it out. Then give it plenty of sun exposure, do the vacuum process and seasoning by working up to a desired humidity instead of starting with high humidity and getting it down.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Is sunlight the only light that will work to kill mold? Can you blast it with a houshold lamp?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

92hatchattack said:


> Is sunlight the only light that will work to kill mold? Can you blast it with a houshold lamp?


It's the denatured alcohol that is going to kill and prevent mold spores from coming back and it's been mentioned by other sources to let the humidor sit in the sun...this is going to ensure that the alcohol has sufficiently dried out but it will even if you don't put it in the sunlight. If you're Anal Retentive like me then repeat the process one more time and let it sit out another 24 hours and then you should be extra fine.


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

92hatchattack said:


> Is sunlight the only light that will work to kill mold? Can you blast it with a houshold lamp?


The UV rays from the sun are what kill the mold or find a light bulb that throws UV rays and use that. i would go with the sun since its free to use. Also use alcohol of the highest % you can find.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

RGraphics said:


> The UV rays from the sun are what kill the mold or find a light bulb that throws UV rays and use that. i would go with the sun since its free to use. Also use alcohol of the highest % you can find.


Cool,,,I learned something new today and didn't know that about the sun and UV rays killing mold instead of my eyes. :bounce:


----------



## FmGrowIt (Apr 29, 2011)

Some things you should know first ...

Denatured alcohol is... ethanol that has additives to make it more poisonous or unpalatable, and thus, undrinkable. In some cases it is also dyed. Denatured alcohol is used as a solvent and as fuel for spirit burners and camping stoves. Because of the diversity of industrial uses for denatured alcohol, hundreds of additives and denaturing methods have been used.

Traditionally, the main additive is 10% methanol, giving rise to the term "methylated spirit." Other typical additives include isopropyl alcohol, acetone, methyl ethyl ketone, methyl isobutyl ketone, and denatonium.

Denaturing alcohol does not chemically alter the ethanol molecule. Rather, the ethanol is mixed with other chemicals to form an undrinkable mixture.

Different additives are used to make it difficult to use distillation or other simple processes to reverse the denaturation. Methanol is commonly used both because of its boiling point being close to that of ethanol and because it is toxic, * it is also required that denatured alcohol be dyed blue. *


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

Good info Don! However I have denatured alcohol that I use to clean my rc truck that most definitely is not blue. The stuff is as clear as water.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Ok ok, so what exactly do I need? Isopropyl alcohol or denatured alcohol, or are they both the same? Where can I get this stuff and is it going to break the bank? I live in an apartment and hope to not have to purchase a gallon can of this stuff because I'll have to throw it away anyway. Cant have that kind of stuff laying around here.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

RGraphics said:


> The UV rays from the sun are what kill the mold or find a light bulb that throws UV rays and use that. i would go with the sun since its free to use. Also use alcohol of the highest % you can find.


Be very cafeful with straight UV bulbs, they can damage the eyes within 15 minutes. We have equipment at work with UV lights and the glass in front is shielded. UV lights are still used to sanitize areas in hospitals and research but you have to be careful with protecting the eyes.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

UV lamps are expensive arent they? Around $100 for a small one the guys are work said.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

That's to bad Joe, but for the price cleaning up a little mold does not seem that bad at all.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Isopropyl alcohol will do fine...try not to overthink it or it will drive you batty. Just wipe er down and let it sit opened up and just make sure all traces of mold are gone first...the alcohol is preventative and will kill mold spores along with the Sun and mother nature and maybe some crossed fingers and toes...I'm kidding about the toes.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Isopropyl alcohol will do fine...try not to overthink it or it will drive you batty. Just wipe er down and let it sit opened up and just make sure all traces of mold are gone first...the alcohol is preventative and will kill mold spores along with the Sun and mother nature and maybe some crossed fingers and toes...I'm kidding about the toes.


Ok, so thats just like regular old rubbing alcohol that I can pick up from the local supermarket for $1?

I hear what your saying. Im kinda super OCD about some things and your right it will drive me batty. Allthough im freaking out now I am pretty sure when all is said and done Ill have a perfectly health humi.

Question, should I attach just the affected areas with the alcohol, or should i wipe down the entire inside of the humi as well?


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

RGraphics said:


> The UV rays from the sun are what kill the mold or find a light bulb that throws UV rays and use that. i would go with the sun since its free to use. Also use alcohol of the highest % you can find.


More precisely, shortwave UV - the highest frequency UV radiation. This is also the radiation that is dangerous to the eyes and causes skin cancer and all that. Most home UV lights - like the kind that light up posters and T-shirts and invisible tats - are longwave UV, which is just beyond the range of normal human vision. In fact, these longwave bulbs/tubes are usually not very efficient, and emit visible light as well.

The exception to the home-based rule would be sterilizers for ponds and/or aquaria, and UV lights used for finding and displaying florescent minerals - these should be capable of emitting shortwave UV as well.

Shortwave UV is used in some industrial UV curing lamps, test equipment, and sterilization methods. It is also the band of frequencies that cause florescent varieties of minerals to glow most vividly.

Anyway - UV is a rather exotic method for killing a few mold spores that would not survive a simple alcohol bath.

And there you have it, friends, everything I could make up about UV light in a single post. :biggrin:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

92hatchattack said:


> Ok, so thats just like regular old rubbing alcohol that I can pick up from the local supermarket for $1?
> 
> I hear what your saying. Im kinda super OCD about some things and your right it will drive me batty. Allthough im freaking out now I am pretty sure when all is said and done Ill have a perfectly health humi.
> 
> Question, should I attach just the affected areas with the alcohol, or should i wipe down the entire inside of the humi as well?


Just the grocery store/CVS/Rite Aid alcohol. Your super OCD is just a shadow compared to mine...the wife thinks I should be in therapy cuz I'll follow her around after she's cleaned up the kitchen only for me to clean it up again...she's very appreciative of this type of micro managing. ( I didn't do this when I was working BTW )

Yes, wipe down the affected area and as a precaution the whole inside..it doesn't take very long and you'll have given your OCD the day off because you know you'll worry that maybe you left one area unprotected.:dizzy:

Thanks to Mike for that presentation on UV Rays...I feel a bit more knowledgable this afternoon and had there been a Power Point Presentation...my day would just have been that much better. lol


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

I am going to challenge your OCD with a quick video. This past Halloween my 6 YEAR OLD son wanted to be a ghostbuster. I started out with the intent to make his a simple "proton pack" out of some cardboard and maybe some things i could find around home depot that would look something like their packs. That was all, a low podget easy project.

Well, then the OCD started kicking in and ok, or close enough just didnt cut it. I lost control and ended up building this...... YouTube - ‪Jr. sized proton pack with lights and sound.... 11 Pounds!‬‏


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

92hatchattack said:


> I am going to challenge your OCD with a quick video. This past Halloween my 6 YEAR OLD son wanted to be a ghostbuster. I started out with the intent to make his a simple "proton pack" out of some cardboard and maybe some things i could find around home depot that would look something like their packs. That was all, a low podget easy project.
> 
> Well, then the OCD started kicking in and ok, or close enough just didnt cut it. I lost control and ended up building this...... YouTube - ‪Jr. sized proton pack with lights and sound.... 11 Pounds!‬‏


Just might possibly be one of the most coolest things I've seen...your son is very lucky to have a Dad that would make something like that. You win hands down the OCD Trophy...I will pay for the first session if you decide to see somebody about it. Great video!:laugh:


----------



## FmGrowIt (Apr 29, 2011)

92hatchattack said:


> I am going to challenge your OCD with a quick video.


I'm thoroughly convinced I'm completely normal. A link to your post will forever be my defense when I'm accused of having OCD.

If you're going to use alcohol, don't use the denatured stuff since there is really no practical way of knowing what chemical(s) was used to "de-nature" it.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

That proton pack is probably the coolest holloween costume prop I have EVER seen. What a lucky kid!

Please don't ever let my kids see that video or they will be very disappointed in the crap my wife and I put them in every year.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Glad you guys liked the video.

I hit the store and picked up baking soda, a toothbrush, and two bottles of 91% isopropyl alcohol (One goes int he bathroom.. lol)

I think i am ready to tackle the problem.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

OK, Some observations after 5 minutes of messing around with this. Brushing alone did nothing to remove any mold being that it was not fuzzy or anything. It was flat on the wood. Alcohol, while mostly likely killing the mold did nothing to really remove it physicaly or visually. The baking soda in water with the tooth brush however did manage to remove about 85% on the mold appearance and stains after working it in for a few minutes. I imagine that It will remove 100% of the physical mold and stains after working it in a while longer. 

The baking soda though did seem to discolor the wood a tiny bit. It is a bit lighter colored now where i used the baking soda. Whether the wood was bleached, or the lighter color is a result of residue of the baking soda being left in the wood i dont know. 

Right off the bat Im not 100% sure i would want to go over the entire inside of the humidor with the baking soda. But if the mold issue was bad, and it had to be removed, it seems like an option that would work to remove the stains and mold physicaly. 

I went over the rest of the entire lid with the alcohol on a rag. This did not discolor at all. I am waiting to get a new sponge to more lightly apply the alcohol to the actual inside of the humi, as with the cloth it went on pretty heavy. I am not worried about this though because the only area i treated was outside of the seal. I just wanted to get a stop on any mold growth right away. 

Question. Can mold be 100% dead even though it may still be seen?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

92hatchattack said:


> OK, Some observations after 5 minutes of messing around with this. Brushing alone did nothing to remove any mold being that it was not fuzzy or anything. It was flat on the wood. Alcohol, while mostly likely killing the mold did nothing to really remove it physicaly or visually. The baking soda in water with the tooth brush however did manage to remove about 85% on the mold appearance and stains after working it in for a few minutes. I imagine that It will remove 100% of the physical mold and stains after working it in a while longer.
> 
> The baking soda though did seem to discolor the wood a tiny bit. It is a bit lighter colored now where i used the baking soda. Whether the wood was bleached, or the lighter color is a result of residue of the baking soda being left in the wood i dont know.
> 
> ...


If you can see it...lightly sand it out until you dont see it anymore. Vacuum the residue and use compressed air to get ALL of the dust out of the humi. Once you know you can't see any of it then use your sponge and alcohol to treat being careful not smoke around this process...you know I had to say it.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Its hard to tell even at this point if i can see it. I mean, i really have to stare to see something and at this point im not done cleaning it yet really. With all the nooks and crannies in the cedar i wonder how effective snading would be.. You may have to go down further than you would like. And this being on the outer edge of the box I have worries about diggind into the actual finishing of the lid of the box.

Ok, i dont have an Air compressor. Anything i can substitute for compressed air? Those cans used to clean out computers seem to leave residue and probally wouldnt be great right?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

92hatchattack said:


> Its hard to tell even at this point if i can see it. I mean, i really have to stare to see something and at this point im not done cleaning it yet really. With all the nooks and crannies in the cedar i wonder how effective snading would be.. You may have to go down further than you would like. And this being on the outer edge of the box I have worries about diggind into the actual finishing of the lid of the box.
> 
> Ok, i dont have an Air compressor. Anything i can substitute for compressed air? Those cans used to clean out computers seem to leave residue and probally wouldnt be great right?


Compressed air is fine...shake the can and ensure you have the little straw thingie on there and spray from about 8 to 12 inches away. Hold your humi upside down while you spray. As far as lightly sanding...you can use something small enough to wrap a tiny piece of the sandpaper around it that will fit into the nooks and crannies...gently sliding it back and forth and not sanding the finish of the lid. If you can barely see anything the alcohol is going to kill the spores...esp. if you do it twice.

I made an appointment for you next Friday with the OCD therapist...we'll do lunch before.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I made an appointment for you next Friday with the OCD therapist...we'll do lunch before.


Can we do lunch after the appointment? Therapists make me nervous, and if I eat first I'll most likely get gas. That will be unpleasant for everyone!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*"Mold, I don't see no stinkin Mold"*---If the picture is all you have to worry about then do what many here have said and it will put your mind at rest. I think you will be OK.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Boy am I sick of looking at the inside of this box with no cigars in it. Just spent 2 hours brushing the affected area with the baking soda and toothbrush, vacuuming, and wiping the whole thing down with alcohol twice.I hope this mold never comes back because I dont ever want to do this again.

Luckily as soon as I closed the box and remembered how beautiful this thing is it all felt worth it. Just praying now. Im going to let it sit open for two days, catch a little sunlight in the window, and then slowly season her up.

Question. I dont know much about how alcohol works, but I was thinking. What if you put a bowl of alcohol at the bottom of the humidor for 24 hours. Would the alcohol evaporate and get into any tiny spots that I may have not been able to reach? Can highly concentrated alcohol vapors kill mold without actual contact?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

uhhhh....you don't want your humidor absorbing alcohol over night as the alcohol is used to kill mold spores. I haven't found any articles that advise one to let alcohol sit in a closed or open humidor. Just let the alcohol do its job after you've wiped it down. With as much as you've done to it already if mold were to regrow in there...it would be a minor miracle. Take the day off and put your sticks back in there tomorrow.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Listen to Gary that is the last thing you wanna do! As far as the stain that's what happens to wood after its wet! Only sanding will take that out! The problem is that is thin veneer and you will sand right through it!


----------

